# I'm new...



## 21295 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey guys,I'm 18 and I'm new here, sorry to sound like a completely lost idiot. Basically I'm a CFS/Depression suffering mess! I just don't really know where to start to be honest.I have suffered from depression for a good few years, since I was about 12. I know everyone sort of says that and they're exaggerating but without wanting to inanely justify myself, it's true, and it's the real deal, lol. Erm... and I guess I've suffered really bad nausea continually since the depression became 'full blown', I suppose. Whether it's through anxiety, the psychological attributions of the depression to me physically, I don't know. It certainly creates a vicious circle of anxiety anyway, as it makes me often too apprehensive to go out. I was put on 20mg Fluoxetine (Prozac) when I was 16, and later that year I got more and more tired... and it just hasn't stopped since. The thing is, if the tiredness was just a symptom of the depression, the medication should have at least partially alleviated that; I've been through most SSRIs now, and it hasn't. And I just feel it's too thorough to be attributed to the depression anyway, it's so debilitating. It's more than just a dodgy sleep cycle, diet, feeling down, stress, blah blah. Even when I don't have anything to worry about (e.g. in school holidays) I struggle to get up in the mornings (well don't we all I suppose, heh)... fall asleep randomly at school... get home and sleep for hours, wake up, try and get on with work, can't concentrate and go back to bed. It's making me fail my A levels and no one understands. I haven't been officially diagnosed with CFS but I know wholeheartedly that's what's wrong. It's just trying to convince my GP of that without sounding like a complete hypochondriac... even though I probably sound like one to everyone else considering I want to "convince" my doctor, lol.I don't really know how the nausea was relevant in any of that, relates to the IBS I suppose. I haven't been diagnosed with that either, not at all sure I've got it but it's the continual sickness... stomach bloating.. argh







anyway... the CFS is the main point of my strange ramble...Sorry to be random/ a pain...Thanks for reading guysx


----------



## 21295 (Mar 23, 2007)

Argh, sorry... forgot to say I seem to have permanently swollen lymph glands in my neck, and my doctor is well aware of that, though hasn't mentioned anything vaguely relating to CFS, but I know there's a chance it's a pretty tell-tale sign.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Brokendream, and welcome to the board!Sending you very gentle (((((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))))))Itâ€™s so hard for most people, and definitely for doctors, to handle it when we rattle off our list of symptoms. Like you mentioned, I think when we go through and tell how many symptoms we actually have, I think most folks (doctors included) just imagine weâ€™re exaggerating, because who on earth could have SO many â€œunexplainedâ€ symptoms in one body.Of course, we know the symptoms are there, because we live with them.There is one thing I did while I was searching for a diagnosis, and itâ€™s something that I encourage everyone else to do who is looking for a diagnosis: keep a symptom log.Itâ€™s very tedious, boring, and just plain annoying to do, but I think itâ€™s the very best thing we can do for ourselves. Get a special calendar with very BIG squares that you can write in. Everyday, write down everything that happens during the day. Record the time you wake up, what you eat, if you go outside during the day, what time you go outside, how long youâ€™re outside, where you go, what you do, when you eat, and finally, when you go to bed, and (approximately) how long it takes you to fall asleep. Also be sure to rate your symptoms during the day â€" pay attention to your pain each day; if you have pain, where the pain is at in your body, how severe the pain is (maybe a 0-10 scale for severity), and how your pain levels change throughout the day. Do the same with your level of fatigue, rate its severity, and how it changes throughout the day. If you ever run low-grade fevers, track those too, track how many times you wake up each night, just track every little thing you can...(headaches, IBS flare-ups, nausea, etc)Keeping a very specific and detailed log of ALL your symptoms is the only way to have written â€œproofâ€ of what you are going through everyday. It will help you and your doctor spot and trends in your health â€" youâ€™ll be able to track how your activity level affects your fatigue, or if spending more time out in the sun during the morning helps you fall asleep better. Youâ€™ll also be able to spot certain things that you can maybe change in your life, to make your symptoms lesson a little bit.Itâ€™s a BIG job, I sure know that, but itâ€™s also a REALLY big help. When you have this written record, thereâ€™s no need to embellish anything to try to â€œconvinceâ€ anyone about the symptoms youâ€™re dealing with. With a thorough, written record, anyone can easily look through it and see for themselves what youâ€™re dealing with each day. And, it also helps you to spot things you can do to help yourself.While I was looking for a diagnosis, I kept a symptom log for several months, so I would suggest you start tracking your symptoms now, and keep tracking for as long as you need to. If you feel like you need to look for a doctor who understands CFS more, check out this link, and read the tips on finding a doctor who knows a lot about CFS:http://www.immunesupport.com/community/referral/The best way to find a doctor who knows about CFS is looking for a support group in your area, and asking the members about their doctors. Other patients will be able to give you a good idea which doctors in your area are the most knowledgeable. I know this is a lot of info to throw at you all at once! Sorry about that! But I hope that maybe some of these ideas and tips will help you. I know it is so frustrating to feel sick, but not have anyone really believe you!Please be sure to keep us posted on how youâ€™re getting on!


----------



## 21295 (Mar 23, 2007)

You are fabulous! Thanks so much... will keep you updated... very very grateful


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I will keep my fingers crossed that maybe these tips will help you. I've found for myself that, once I start an actual strategy, I automatically feel a little better, and a little "lighter". I guess because I feel like I'm actually doing something pro-active.Sure hope it helps! Please do not hesitate to come and visit and post as much as you'd like to!


----------

